# Endstufe an PC Netzteil!



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe vor meine Endstufe vom auto an ein PC netzteil 
anzuschließen. und daran soll dan eine 800Watt basskiste

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ob das überhaupt geht habe ein video bei youtube gesehen der es an einem pc NT hatte.

Wenn es soweit ist und alle fragen geklärt sind werte ich bestimmt ein How TO  einstellen.

MFG
DArkfabel


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

Normalerweise sind PC-Netzteile nicht auf soeine einseitige Belastung ausgelegt. Ich hab mal ne Endstufe mit 2x20W an einem PC-NT betrieben und nach 1-2Stunden fing das NT lautstark an zu Pfeifen und zu rauchen .


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind PC-Netzteile nicht auf soeine einseitige Belastung ausgelegt. Ich hab mal ne Endstufe mit 2x20W an einem PC-NT betrieben und nach 1-2Stunden fing das NT lautstark an zu Pfeifen und zu rauchen .



lol  Netzteile für den PC sind für so was nicht zu gebrauchen, enweder du nimmst n 12 V WSandler und irgendwann macht der de Mücke und de Bude fackelt ab, oder du holst dir einfach n normales Set, für mehr Bass schließte einfach einen zweiten Sub an.


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

ich glaube ich hole mir einfach ne alte autobaterie mit nen ladegerät ausm keller mit nem powercab


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> ich glaube ich hole mir einfach ne alte autobaterie mit nen ladegerät ausm keller mit nem powercab



Dann fackelst du deine Bude sogar noch mitm Feuerwerk ab. Lass es am besten, es sei denn du besitzt ein angemessenes Wissen...


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

HIer YouTube - kenwood car subwoofer in room

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7uiEQV-6sI


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> HIer YouTube - kenwood car subwoofer in room
> 
> YouTube - car subwoofers in my room with psu



Und?? Was soll mir das zeigen?? Nur mal so: für den Fall dass etwas augrund dieses unsinnigem Müll etwas kaputt geht, zahlt keine Versicherung der Welt. Weißt du, wie man das zusammenschalten muss?? Welche Leitungen man anklemmen muss? Wie man das Erden muss? 
Zudem sieht das einfach billig aus, der reinste KIndergarten. Zudem sind die Lautsprecher für s auto gemacht, gut klingt das also nicht. Hol dir Standboxen oder n Satelittensystem mit Sub und du hast mehr davon.


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

habe dacht eil ich ne endtufe über habe was soll ich jetzt damit machen ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

Gute frage, ins Auto einbauen, wenn du eins hast?? Ansonsten einfach in den Schrank, das ding geht da ja wenigstens nicht kaputt.


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

im auto is ja ne neue !!


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

Achso.... schließte die halt zusammen


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind PC-Netzteile nicht auf soeine einseitige Belastung ausgelegt. Ich hab mal ne Endstufe mit 2x20W an einem PC-NT betrieben und nach 1-2Stunden fing das NT lautstark an zu Pfeifen und zu rauchen .



Was war den das für ein NT?
Also mir fällt eigentlich kein triftiger Grund ein warum das nicht funktionieren sollte.
Ich werd mal unseren Elektriker fragen.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon das die meisten eh keinen blassen schimmer haben wie man ne PowerCap korrekt anschliest für den ersten betrieb, dabei müssen nämlich so einige sachen beachtet werden, einfach an strom klemmen is da nicht, auser du willst feuerwerk wie klipsch schon sagte.

Abgesehen davon ist das wirklich blanker schwachsinn, der wirkungsgrad ist unter aller sau 
Von 240V auf 12V transformiert damit die Endstufe den ganzen mist wieder transformieren auf 40V.
Dann würd dir nen PC netzteil eh spätestens nach dem ersten Impulsbass einfach zusammenbrechen und kaputt gehen. Und um 800Watt zu bringen must du der Endstufe MINDESTENS 67Ampere bereitstellen... zudem ist die betriebspannung einer Endstufe fürs auto nicht 12V sondern 13.8V das ist auch die standart Boardspannung von nem Auto und der Lichtmaschine ( und selbst die hab ich schon verrecken sehen weil die Endstufen zuvie leistung gezogen haben, CarHifi ist einfach naja nicht das optimale einfach, mit Home Hifi kannst da viel viel mehr erreichen ) 

Die endstufe direkt an die Batterie hängen *lol* nach ner Stunde is die Batterie leer, das Ladegerät würde im dauerbetrieb ebenfalls abbrennen, die starthilfe ist nur kurzzeitig verwendbar. 

Verkauf den kram auf Ebay oder behalts bist du nen Auto hast. 

Nur mal so aus interessenfrage, was istn das für ne Endstufe ? Marke und Modell, dann kann ich dir evt auch sagen ob es sich rentiert das ding zu verkaufen. 

Wenn das aber so nen First Austria schrott aus Ebay ist mit angeblich über 1000watt, schmeiss das ding gleich in die mülltonne.


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

das wie man das powercap anschließt weis ich schon habe ich schon oft genug gemacht und mein ladegerät ist soo das mann das beim verbrauch anhängen kann !!


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was war den das für ein NT?
> Also mir fällt eigentlich kein triftiger Grund ein warum das nicht funktionieren sollte.
> Ich werd mal unseren Elektriker fragen.


Das war nen Seasonic OEM Teil mit 275W oder so.
Jo frag mal. Interresiert mich mal was der dazu sagt .


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

Also unser Elektriker sagt das aus technischer Sicht nichts dagegen spricht.
Das man keine 500W Endstufe an eine 15A 12V Schiene hängen sollte versteht sich denke ich von selbst.

Ob das sinnig ist,darüber lässt sich natürlich streiten.
Wie dfence schon sagte,die Effizienz wird da wohl auf der Strecke bleiben.
Und für die 50-60€ die ein ordentliches NT kostet bekommst du in der Bucht auch schon einen gebrauchten Stereo-Verstärker.


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

Ja und was is mit der autobaterie ?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

PC Netzteile sind nicht ausgelegt für dermassend üble stromschwankungen. 
Grad im Bassbereich ist das oft der Tod der netzteile, nur mal als bsp, er hört Techno es kommen in 10 sekunden 2 bassimpulse, ne endstufe die sagen wir mal 400watt liefert zieht im Peak an die 36Ampere, gehen wir von aus die endstufe genehmigt sich vom netzteil so 10ampere, innerhalb von millisekunden steigt der stromverbrauch von 10 ampere auf 36 an und fällt schlagartig wieder ab. Mach das mal 60 sekunden lang mit nem Netzteil für nen PC das ist danach hinüber, weils einfach nicht ausgelegt wurde für solchen drastischen impulsiven stromverbrauch. 
Selbst nen 13.8V Netzteil das man für Funkgeräte und co bekommt bricht bei diesen bedingungen zusammen, um sowas zu realisieren muss man schon mindestens an die 150€ und mehr für nen netzteil ausgeben damit das was gescheites wird.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> PC Netzteile sind nicht ausgelegt für dermassend üble stromschwankungen.
> Grad im Bassbereich ist das oft der Tod der netzteile, nur mal als bsp, er hört Techno es kommen in 10 sekunden 2 bassimpulse, ne endstufe die sagen wir mal 400watt liefert zieht im Peak an die 36Ampere, gehen wir von aus die endstufe genehmigt sich vom netzteil so 10ampere, innerhalb von millisekunden steigt der stromverbrauch von 10 ampere auf 36 an und fällt schlagartig wieder ab. Mach das mal 60 sekunden lang mit nem Netzteil für nen PC das ist danach hinüber, weils einfach nicht ausgelegt wurde für solchen drastischen impulsiven stromverbrauch.
> Selbst nen 13.8V Netzteil das man für Funkgeräte und co bekommt bricht bei diesen bedingungen zusammen, um sowas zu realisieren muss man schon mindestens an die 150€ und mehr für nen netzteil ausgeben damit das was gescheites wird.




Eben  Also kauf dir etwas für den Heimbereich...


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

Die 36A zieht die Enstufe aber auch nur wenn du den Regler ganz nach rechts drehst.
Das das keine Lösung für eine Discobeschallung ist versteht sich glaube ich von alleine.
Für ehöhte Zimmerlautstärke sollte das aber klappen.

@darkfabel
Ist dir Knallgas ein Begriff bzw H2?
Wenn eine Autobatterie geladen wird entsteht Wasserstoff.
Und der ist hochentzündlich.
Davon würde ich also dringenst abraten.
Es sei den du kaufst dir eine Gelbatterie ab 200€ aufwärts.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich sagte ja im PEAK. 
Nichtdesto trotz selbst bei zimmerlautstärke ist das nem PC Netzteil nicht zumutbar. Selbst ne schwankung von 5Ampere würde das Netzteil nach einiger zeit zusammenbrechen lassen. 
Nen anstieg der Leistung für ne gewisse zeit wär weniger das problem. Aber im bassbereich hast immer impulse, und für impulsartigen leistungs anstieg und abfall ist das nicht ausgelegt. Netzteile die auf sowas ausgelegt sind, kosten nen schweine Geld ( ich hab so nen Labornetzteil bis 30V und 10Ampere das hat schon weit über 200dm damals gekostet )


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

tauscht vllt einer ne endstufe gegen home verstärker ?


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

Was glaubst du eigentlich was beim spielen auf dem PC passiert.
Da hast du doch auch keine statische Last.
Häng mal ein Verbrauchsmesser dazwischen.
Beim zocken schwankt der Verbrauch bei mir permanent zwischen 150 und 320 Watt,also die Stromstärke analog dazu zwischen 12 und 26 Ampere.
Und bei Highendsystemen ist das sicherlich noch extremer.

Ich will ja garnicht über denn Sinn streiten,bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung das das bei einem ausreichendem NT ohne Probleme funktionieren sollte.


----------



## 4clocker (27. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir lieber einen aktiven Subwoofer Verstärker, ist sicherer und klingt besser! Da reichen auch schon 100 Watt rms aus um richtig bums im Zimmer zu machen.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2009)

Jetzt versucht er seine Ramschendstufe gegen meinen Verstärker zu tauschen, nur dass mein Verstärker halt allein schon mehrere Hundert Euro mehr gekostet hat, also ein Tipp an den TS:

Stell das Teil in den Verkaufsthread und versuch nicht mit einem Tausch den anderen über den Tisch zu ziehen.

Ich sag es dir hier nochmal: Ich brauche die Endstufe nicht.


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

Ja es war ja auch nur ne frage ICH würde ja auch eine ZZ leisten habe ich dabei geschrieben !


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

Gegen den NaD ? Da must aber schon nen haufen drauf zahlen  

@Schnitzel Statische last hast du vieleicht keine, aber niemals so einen derben leistungsanstieg im millisekunden bereich, schau dir einfach mal die puffer elkos und den Trafo von nem PC netzteil an, und schau dir mal gleiches bei nem Gscheiten Amp an mit gleicher leistung. Das sind welten unterschied. Und nen Leistungsmesser kann ich nicht dazwischen klemmen da mir das nötige equipment fehlt um das fehlerfrei auszulesen. Ich bezweifel aber das die leistungsschwankung wirklich so extrem ist beim PC wie bei ner endstufe für den bassbereich. Bei nem Fullrange einsatz würde das eher gehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

> Ich bezweifel aber das die leistungsschwankung wirklich so extrem ist beim PC wie bei ner endstufe für den bassbereich. Bei nem Fullrange einsatz würde das eher gehen.



Ich glaub ich hab da irgenwo was überlesen.
Gehts um den Einsatz als Sub-Endstufe?

Edit:


darkfabel schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor meine Endstufe vom auto an ein PC netzteil
> anzuschließen. und daran soll dan eine 800Watt basskiste


Oha,man sollte richtig lesen.
Das ändert die Sache natürlich.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

Jep darum gehts, er will die Endstufe an nem "800" watt Subwoofer betreiben.


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Juni 2009)

Die ersten Überlastungserscheinungen werden sich bei hochgrafischen Spielen bei Bassgewaltigen "Granateneinschlag" durch einen Absturz zeigen.

Daher eher sich einen ordentlichen Rinkern bei Conrad mit 2 Gleichrichtern (am besten eignen sich die Schottky-Dioden aus Computer-Netzteilen, die brauchen weniger Arbeitsspannung und sind zum Teil Strommäßig hoch Belastbar) und ein paar dicke Cap´s (ab 10mF) geholt. 

Auch wenn der Ringkern nur 400VA bietet, ist er doch deutlich besser Belastbar, als ein Netzteil mit Quasi-Kurzschluss-Erkennung. Ausserdem liefert solch 12V Ringkern nach Gleichrichtung gut 15 - 16V,was bei ordentlichen Verstärker ein Leistungsplus ist. Ich wiederhole: qualitativ hochwertiger Verstärker)

Auch daran denken, die Kiste möglichst weit vom Rechner weg zu stellen. Es sei denn, du hast genügend Reserve-Festplatten oder SSD´s.
Mein Neffe hatte mal seine Platte mit einem 30W-Billig-Sub gekillt...


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2009)

Dann waren aber die HDDs billig. Schon mal versucht, einen Stoff, der von einem ferromagnetischen Gehäuse umgeben ist, zu magnetisieren? Das würde höchstens ein sehr starker Magnet schaffen (ala Supraleiter oder Automagnet).


----------



## darkfabel (27. Juni 2009)

da soll ja nichts weiter drann nur der verstärker mit ner basskiste !!
und das NT wir einfach mit nen draht überbrück


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

@Rebel4life ach mit den Vibrationen geht das schon  Ansonst gehen natürlich keine platten kaputt von den Magneten, dann müste mein Rechner schon 10 mal tod sein, wenn ich bei mir die anlage hochpower dann funktioniert kein kompas mehr in meinem zimmer  Allerdings werden die wenigsten so ne anlage im zimmer stehen haben. von daher würd ich mir mal keine sorgen machen. Mein Basshorn das nen meter vom PC weg steht hat zumindest noch nix gekillt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> da soll ja nichts weiter drann nur der verstärker mit ner basskiste !!
> und das NT wir einfach mit nen draht überbrück



Also noch mal: Lass es. Versuchs gar nicht erst, seh zu dass du die Endstufe im Auto noch mit unterbringst. Für zu Hause reicht selbst n Brüllwürfelsystem aus, um dir de Ohren weg zu pusten...


----------



## 4clocker (28. Juni 2009)

> "800" watt Subwoofer betreiben.


Um was für Komponenten gehts hier eigentlich? Schrott Endstufe von Ebay plus Klapperkiste oder schon was vernünftiges?
Hast du nicht noch irgendwo ne alte Kompakt-Anlage mit Line-In rum stehen? Die könntest du als Verstärker für den Sub nehmen



> Mein Neffe hatte mal seine Platte mit einem 30W-Billig-Sub gekillt...


Wie das? Hat er den Sub auf die Festplatte fallen lassen?


> Mein Basshorn das nen meter vom PC weg steht hat zumindest noch nix gekillt.


Was für ein Basshorn hast du denn? Sowas würd ich mir auch gern mal basteln, solln ja ordentlich bums machen die Dinger


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2009)

Was seine endstufe angeht, die ist hart an der grenze zum Ramsch, der woofer vermutlich aber auch  Eigentlich wurd ja alles gesagt. Was ich nur hinzufügen kannst, die vernünftigste variante ist das hier 
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau 
Wenns net ganz so teuer sein soll 
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Aber der Thread ersteller sollte auf jeden fall bedenken, das man den verstärker immer größer dimensionieren soll als die Box. d.h der Amp sollte mehr leistung bringen als die Speaker verkraften, was speaker nämlich garnicht mögen sind transenamps die an der leistungsgrenze arbeiten, stichwort clipping.

Alles andere mit nem extra hifi stereo amp den man fürn Subwoofer missbraucht is ebenfalls murks, aber demnoch besser als mit nem PC Netzteil und Autoendstufe. 

Mein Basshorn ist kein gekauftes von der Stange.
Selbstgebaut hab ich es auch nicht würd ich auch niemals hinbekommen mit meinem equipment. Das Horn wurde von ner kleinen Hifi Schmiede aus der Region hier gebaut. Ist ein Expotential Horn mit nem 15" CRAAFT Systems PA Woofer. Anbei nen bild von dem Teil.


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Juni 2009)

4clocker schrieb:


> Wie das? Hat er den Sub auf die Festplatte fallen lassen?



Der Sub stand auf dem PC-Gehäuse.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Dann waren aber die HDDs billig. Schon mal versucht, einen Stoff, der von einem ferromagnetischen Gehäuse umgeben ist, zu magnetisieren? Das würde höchstens ein sehr starker Magnet schaffen (ala Supraleiter oder Automagnet).



Es lag nicht an der etwaigen Magnetisierung, sondern an den Schwingungen, die der Sub brachte...


----------



## darkfabel (3. Juli 2009)

hatt doch geklappt mit nem 12Volt Adapter!!!!!!! der 2500mA hatt. 

da ist jetzt nen power cap dazwischen funktioniert PRIMA!!!!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Juli 2009)

das es funktionieren kann ist ja auch nicht das Problem. Aber 2500mA (=2,5A) sind für ne 800W Endstufe ein Klacks, wenn du da mal zu hoch drehst kanns dir das Teil um die Ohren hauen und ein hübsches Feuerchen entzünden. Hoffe du bist gut versichert ^^


----------



## darkfabel (3. Juli 2009)

da passiert nix da is extra noch ne sicherung drinn das hat mir nen elektriker verkabelt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Juli 2009)

und für wieviel Ampere ist die Sicherung ausgelegt? Man hat dir hier ja schonmal durchgerechnet, dass ne 800W Endstufe durchaus mal 65A Spitzenwerte ziehen kann.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2009)

@a_fire_inside_1988:

Schöne Fantasie, hat aber mit der Realität nichts zu tun.


Deine Endstufe bekommt dauerhaft höchstens 30W, am Ausgang vieleicht 20W, mehr nicht.


Wie wäre es mit einem ordentlichen Verstärker? Für meinen Subwoofer hab ich schon meinen Kenwood mit 2x90W eingeplant, jedoch muss der mal wieder in der 2. Wohnung stehen. -.-


----------



## darkfabel (3. Juli 2009)

will mit ja nen verstärker kaufe muss nur noch warten wegen geld !!!

deswegen erstma so


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2009)

Passt ja auch, optimal ist es halt nicht.


----------



## 4clocker (10. Juli 2009)

Terminator II  800 Watt  2500 mA 


> dass ne 800W Endstufe durchaus mal 65A Spitzenwerte ziehen kann.


Das Teil schaut mehr nach 80 als nach 800 Watt aus


----------

